
XJ: Extensible Java (a proposal) - foemmel
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=49035
======
PieSquared
As said by many hackers repeatedly, especially PG, languages are slowly
turning into their own versions of Lisp. Greenspun's Tenth Rule. When even
Java starts having macros...

Personally, though, I think I would be against this. Adding too many such
things would turn Java into a language as bloated and complicated as C++ is
right now - as if the Java bloat wasn't enough already.

